

Starting a Django 1.4 Project the Right Way - gits1225
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2012/10/24/starting-a-django-14-project-the-right-way/

======
padobson
Pretty good writeup. I've used all of these tools in Django production, and
he's right that they're all necessary if you want your development to scale in
any way.

